# Oak Park Speedway



## indybob007 (May 13, 2011)

Posted in the general discussion thread.My new track.Thanks Indybob

http://tinyurl.com/42mvbo8


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice, I always like the dual underpasses in layouts.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great looking track, looks fast!!! RM


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Very Nice!



as a geography buff Kentucky?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

nice looking track by the way how much for the train stuff !!!!!! just asking lol:wave:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Super looking track!!!


----------

